# Co2 regulator



## justin85 (21 Jun 2013)

I will be running pressurized Co2 on my new setup once it flooded, and will be using a up atomizer. I need help with my regulator, I am not sure what to have it set as. I read 2.5 bars is where most people set there's but I can not tell from the numbers on my regulator where that would be.


----------



## John S (21 Jun 2013)

Do you have one or two gauges?


----------



## justin85 (21 Jun 2013)

Just the one gauge mate, its a TMC v2 reg, I added a solenoid to it because its just a basic one. The pro one has 2 gauges and comes with a solenoid but costs £80 where as I got this one for £15 and already had a solenoid.


----------



## Samjpikey (21 Jun 2013)

I think that gauge just displays the current pressure of the cylinder itself , maybe the reg has a fixed non adjustable output pressure. Someone else may know more . 
Cheers


----------



## John S (21 Jun 2013)

This gauge looks like it is designed for your bottle pressure as opposed to your working pressure. What does this read when you connect it to your CO2 bottle?


----------



## justin85 (21 Jun 2013)

I have not tested it yet as I need to get my bottles refilled. So if its just the bottle pressure its essentially useless.........


----------



## justin85 (22 Jun 2013)

I am probably just going to buy a TMC regulator dual pro as I want something I know that I can rely on, and I know TMC are pure quality. There are lots of regulators eBay buy its hard to tell if there good quality or not as most are imported. I thought £15 was a steal !  but I guess it wasn't


----------



## John S (22 Jun 2013)

I'm not sure if you can adjust the working pressure on the reg you have which maybe why you've just got a bottle pressure guage. It could still work if the reg fixed pressure is above two bar.

If it is adjustable you just need another gauge.


----------



## justin85 (22 Jun 2013)

I can adjust something on the regulator, not sure if its the working pressure or not mate


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Jun 2013)

Being a welder ive seen many adjustable regs with one guage, and ones with two guages you dont need 2 guages it just makes it easier to set if you have 2. It also enables you to see end of tank dump. If you need more pressure turn it up you dont need a second guage to know its working. Just like you dont need a bubble counter to set your flow or a rev counter in a car it just makes it easier.
That reg looks adjustable to me. Screw black knob clockwise and if it gets tighter and tighter its adjustable


----------



## justin85 (22 Jun 2013)

Big clown said:


> Being a welder ive seen many adjustable regs with one guage, and ones with two guages you dont need 2 guages it just makes it easier to set if you have 2. It also enables you to see end of tank dump. If you need more pressure turn it up you dont need a second guage to know its working. Just like you dont need a bubble counter to set your flow or a rev counter in a car it just makes it easier.
> That reg looks adjustable to me. Screw black knob clockwise and if it gets tighter and tighter its adjustable


 

I had issues with my up atomizer in the passed which I put down to not being able to set the correct pressure, it would be set to 1bps then some times just stop working after about an hour (i.e no Co2 passing through the bobble counter) or it would go in to over load and it would empty the canister in to the tank within a few hours (had a whole tank whip out while I was at work)

That was a different different regulator but it also was a single gauge regulator. I found out that the gauge was a flow gauge not a pressure gauge.

So you think I can still get the correct pressure with this regulator ?


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Jun 2013)

Definately worth trying before spending any more cash end of tank dump could be a problem if your not around to see it happen but you can change fe as soon as pressure starts to drop to avoid this.



justin85 said:


> I had issues with my up atomizer in the passed which I put down to not being able to set the correct pressure



Probably not enough pressure some people run inline diffusers at 3-4bar 2.5bar quoted in diffuser instructions is a minimum value


----------



## justin85 (22 Jun 2013)

Ok mate, I will try this one out first as the one I was going to order today is £85.


----------



## m_attt (22 Jun 2013)

If it doesnt work, i would be interested in buying as was going to pick that model up for my nano that wont need high pressures as only running a small diffuser.


----------



## John S (22 Jun 2013)

IME I've never had to go above about 2.2bar for my inline ups to work and I use 3 of them. If your reg is fixed at 2.5 bar that should be fine.


----------



## justin85 (23 Jun 2013)

davem said:


> IME I've never had to go above about 2.2bar for my inline ups to work and I use 3 of them. If your reg is fixed at 2.5 bar that should be fine.


 

Well I will just have to test it out, getting my bottles refilled next week and flooding my tank Friday when my plants arrive so will wait and see.


----------



## justin85 (27 Jun 2013)

m_attt said:


> If it doesnt work, i would be interested in buying as was going to pick that model up for my nano that wont need high pressures as only running a small diffuser.


 

I have just ordered the TMC Pro so I will be selling this regulator. pm me if your interested and we can talk more.


----------

